# Christmas crafts



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone making anything besides canes for Christmas?

Here is what is keeping me from carving.
Commission for a UT Cigar box geetar and amp

almost finished.

Also have a tavern style sign for my FIL.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice one , like to see diferent ideas like the old cigar style labels gives a bit more character.

Keep at it

I have just got a new commision today .A girl wants a pineapple carving and mounting on a hiking pole..? Her father is mad on growing fruit so its a suprise christmas pressy from her.

So have to set about drawing and scaling it down , mad idea but a bit of fun


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks, that's the label that came on the box. I love cigar box art.

Pineapples aren't far off from thistle blooms in style, you can pretend you are doing a thistle 

There is an american myth that the Pineapple became a symbol of hospitality in the colonies, and is very prevelent in the colonial styles.

On gate posts and furniture.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Just the other day I came across springerle cookie molds. I know they are a very old tradition, but I had never seen one. I doubt I could do any before Christmas, but my younger daughter always brings cookies when they come for holidays, and I think she would enjoy having a few molds to emboss her sweets. So perhaps next year.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

JJireh said:


> Thanks, that's the label that came on the box. I love cigar box art.
> 
> Pineapples aren't far off from thistle blooms in style, you can pretend you are doing a thistle
> 
> ...


Yes your right about pineapples they feature on many statley homes also prominant in up market victorian holiday spots such as Nice and Monti Carlo



gdenby said:


> Just the other day I came across springerle cookie molds. I know they are a very old tradition, but I had never seen one. I doubt I could do any before Christmas, but my younger daughter always brings cookies when they come for holidays, and I think she would enjoy having a few molds to emboss her sweets. So perhaps next year.


The tradtion of cookies as you call them are pretty new to me , also your thanksgiving tradition it takes a very different format to our harvest festival, always interesting to know of different culturale ideas

so you will have to take a picture of it as i have no idea what it looks like,its always good tyo keep these traditions alive.

You also celebrate halloween its a new thing over here made popular by your tradition, its Guy Faukes night that is more popular ,sometimes i wish he had blown up parliment lol


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Have got the drawing done to the scale i want for the pineapple will make a template out transfer it to wood and hopefully have it cut out ready in the next2 days so will take pics of its progress .a critique is always useful.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2013)

Very nice, JJ. We were told the same thing about pineapples and hospitality in colonial Williamsburg, VA.

A carving class this Friday for me. But nothing new and exciting until after Christmas. I'm a fan of all kinds of boxes. Great for decorating and putting small gifts inside. Two gifts in one -- the pretty box and the stuff inside the box.

I stumbled upon birch bark containers (Naveburker) today. I'd LOVE to take a class from Ramon Persson. A folk art instructor and craftsman from Sweden. The paint is hand-mixed from natural pigments and pure linseed oil to bring out the natural grain and beauty of the bark. Very lovely stuff.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Finished Version


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2013)

THAT looks awesome. Very clever construction. Super job!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice on whats it sound like?

talking of christmas pressys this is one i got last christmas from my daughter its empty now















always much nicer to recieve a hand med item


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

It sounds good for a 4 string, no fret, slide guitar.

here is an interesting video exemplifying the style






That says biscuits, but I know that is cookies


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Cool design. Nice work. I love playing slide more than just about anything. I have several old lapsteels.Just curious, are you using piezo electronics in that axe?


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Yessir, simple piezo under the lid, not up to real pick ups yet. I don't play, but I will make another and learn.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Very nice, JJ. We were told the same thing about pineapples and hospitality in colonial Williamsburg, VA.
> 
> A carving class this Friday for me. But nothing new and exciting until after Christmas. I'm a fan of all kinds of boxes. Great for decorating and putting small gifts inside. Two gifts in one -- the pretty box and the stuff inside the box.
> 
> I stumbled upon birch bark containers (Naveburker) today. I'd LOVE to take a class from Ramon Persson. A folk art instructor and craftsman from Sweden. The paint is hand-mixed from natural pigments and pure linseed oil to bring out the natural grain and beauty of the bark. Very lovely stuff.


very impressed with Ramon persson work and his use of colour can see why you like it.

I have only been carving for 18months or so but hopefully will improve as time goes by.

most of previous work was ceramic and glass sculpture ,but i find forward planning a big help in carving so always make drawings and templates but still getting to grips with wood in particular when you have to go against the grain.

I am tempted to use oils on wood but not yet got into it mainly because of curing times .which shouldnt be a factor as i do as i please


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

JJireh said:


> Finished Version


That is brillant JJireh really taken by it.

Have shown it to my grandson, he is just learning to play the guita,r and he wants to have a go at one , so looking forward to doing it together

he wonders where we can get a cigar box from lol. but thanks for that another project in the pipeline


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Well if it were still around, I'd suggest here 
http://bostonpast.blogspot.com/2010/11/cigar-factory.html

This site has the most information and help

http://www.cigarboxnation.com/


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

had a look at the site names very familar old boston and bargate bridge funny that we live very close to bargate bridge over here

I suppose we or i will make one and search for cigar labels its some time since i played so i am looking forward to having a go at it as well.

I like the blues so very interested in it, to may things to do to many ideas but fun,

It was suprising loud without amp. but he has one anyway


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

https://plus.google.com/114525995586915314109/about?hl=en


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

This reminds me of the old skiffle groups in the 5os and a guy called lonnie donnegan dont suppose your heard of him over there but they played a washboard and a base made from a old washtub and a broom handle and string of some kind until the got well known

but the sound on the cigar box is of early rock and roll

it was a different sound, but this has my grandson wanting to try it all. and wants old records of it . so having to search u tube for them


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Not to far from nashvile i see but a small place

Spot on only 0 .5 mile from st botolphs

I also have been educating myself with america and always search the map where everyone comes from , but you can put england in about 35 of your states and still have room

i wondered if where people lived had any thing to do with different styles of stickmaking but it seems to have simular identity English styles are different to yours but overall the same throught the UK


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

So I had a day and a half to do my FIL's . He'd makes his own wine and raises goats. So my wife and I decided to m present ake him a sign for his shop.
Cedar planks, walnut goat, poplar letters. Still have some work to do


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

people are now asking for wine bottle stoppers after seeing my hiking pole toppers, ,the wild fowl seem the most popular so looks like i will be busy carving again , also people seem interested in a nude carved in a art deco style so it sits on top of the bottle .I suppose thats a advantage of having drawings.

But will be pleased to get back into a routine' and carving again

have designed some viking figureheads , lord nelson and done some research on lincoln amazed they still have his hat.So lots to do



JJireh said:


> Anyone making anything besides canes for Christmas?
> 
> Here is what is keeping me from carving.
> Commission for a UT Cigar box geetar and amp
> ...





JJireh said:


> Several of my friends are very keen on this idea and are keen to have a go at it so thanks for that .i will be making a couple for my grandsons there music mad.
> 
> Just love that old traditional sound . its earthy and fresh after all the commercial music around., Looking forward to playing it myself
> 
> NICE ONE


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

By the way JJireh

Hope the wine was good, goes well with goat dish ?goat makes a nice curry


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

JJireh said:


> Anyone making anything besides canes for Christmas?
> 
> Here is what is keeping me from carving.
> Commission for a UT Cigar box geetar and amp
> ...


My grandson is well talen by the cigar box so will have to make one found a old wooden box but need to cover it with cigar pictures have to serch the web for them .he has a electric guitar and keeps ringing me up asking if its eady yet .Must admit i am fascinated by it its hisory and sound he has been searching the web for its music and wants some old skiffle instiments for his friends now to get a different sound think he wants to be the new sound around lol.

Told him they have been playing these for well over a hundred years


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Can't wait to see what you 2 come up with! His wine is very sweet and unprocessed and young. But it isn't horrible  He liked the sign. I have to finish it up since I didn't have the time before we had Christmas with him. Sub 10 degree F here today and tomorrow so no work in the shop (not heated enough) Will be doing some design work

Have decided this will be my year to clear out my stick buckets. Didn't get a chance to get many new ones (wife loves that) yet. I'll get out before spring.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Seems like everybody coming out of hibination and getting busy,should have never mentioned the cigar box my grandson pestering me to get it done and talking about wanting one made from biscuit tins now thinks it will make a different sound ,My grandson in france wants a sherlock holmes pipe carving as he is mad on him another one sweet talking me into it, difficult to say no on skyp so another job , found a deer stalker hat for him and maginiyfing glass which have been posted mayby keep him happy for a few days. They will soon be back at school and wont get the emails from them pity really , but wont get so many jobs..They do have a long day at school they start at 8am till 4pm and with there after school activities they dont get home till after 6pm


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

JJireh said:


> So I had a day and a half to do my FIL's . He'd makes his own wine and raises goats. So my wife and I decided to m present ake him a sign for his shop.
> Cedar planks, walnut goat, poplar letters. Still have some work to do
> 
> 
> ...


send some pics when its hung always like to see a job through to the end

I have hung the sign i made a couple of mnths ago it still look okay


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Will do, wouldn't mind seeing your sign either


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

may have already posted it but here it is anyway

Just cant stop myself messing around with the arts and crafts


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice...looking at doing some celtic knots myself. Glad it's holding up.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

well collecting everything for a cigar box guitar grandson well taken by it, Making 3 one from a biscuit tin one from a wooden box i have and one about to be made with liverpool football club logos all over it , just need some hardwood to make the arm from , cant seem to get it locally will have to travel a few miles to get it .

This type of instriment seems to be very popular at the moment making a come back ? loads of info on it on the web, lots of british interest as well.interesting project to tackle

thanks for introducing me to it



JJireh said:


> Anyone making anything besides canes for Christmas?
> 
> Here is what is keeping me from carving.
> Commission for a UT Cigar box geetar and amp
> ...


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I think its a sub culture that hasn't ever really gone away, but has enjoyed some extra exposure lately from the expansion of information.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

your right there seems to be more interest over here even uk site fot it now#


----------

